
The Problem with ‘Asians Are Good at Science’ - nature24
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/01/asian-americans-science-math-bias/551903/?single_page=true
======
ggm
STEM benefits from maths. Maths is something which crosses over a line where
rote-like learning at young age, supervised by the parent (acquisition of
basic facts, application of basic techniques) leads to higher analytical
skills later on (you can understand what a hypersine is because you don't have
to worry about the underlying process steps to make one)

Tiger mums may not be able to cure cancer directly. But if culturally acquired
re-inforcement of basic skills in maths and music in young children has any
benefit, its going to be in maths and school achievement, which leads to
entrance scores at university for STEM subjects and higher degree outcomes
which leads to income, which reinforces the cycle.

its not racial. its cultural. the headline could be 'the non-problem with
confucianism and being good at science' because respect for elders underpins
the tiger mum outcome: you have to do what you're told.

rote learning. you heard it here first. (well.. no but really for the age
6-12, its huge.)

